
ycsearch.com - keven
http://ycsearch.com/
======
keven
I put this together quickly to search yc sites with google cse and found it
helpful after using it for a few weeks. In response to discussions at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=30912,> I hope you will find it useful
until pg implemented the search feature.

~~~
imp
Nice. I like how it searches the text of the links instead of just the titles
and comments.

------
uuilly
plug this into a google search:

foo site:news.ycombinator.com

Most site's search features honk. I use this all the time.

~~~
jey
For some reason, Google doesn't index a lot of the older stuff. I can no
longer find some links that I was able to find on news.yc using this technique
a month ago. IMHO, PG should at least make the site easy to crawl for Google,
or add his own search feature.

------
nickb
You're about three months late: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4780>

~~~
keven
I wasn't aware of the search feature the Big Head Labs hacked together until
recently. Unlike the work Jason has done, ycsearch.com has absolutely no
technical achievements (on my part). I spent 30 minutes to put it together
because I want to use it. ycsearch.com does provide a different set of results
since Google cse will crawl all ycombinator.com and also partial external
sites news.yc link to.

------
dawie
PG is going to sue You...

~~~
dawie
After I wrote this comment, I deleted it...

